# Eleaf iStick Mini



## Daniel (13/12/14)

*Looks like a great little stealth device , still don't get why they put the charging port on the bottom  *

*Mini iStick Features:*

Battery Capacity 1050mah
Variable Voltage from 3.3 to 5.0 voltage
Maximum 10 Watt Output
LED screen displays Vaping seconds, Battery power, and current voltage
Mini USB Charging Port (1.5 hour charge time)
510 threaded connection
Compact Size Measures 23.5mm x 52mm x 21mm
Available in red, blue, black, and silver






Read more: http://vapingcheap.com/mini-istick-eleaf/#ixzz3LlACbJQJ

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## free3dom (13/12/14)

Daniel said:


> *Looks like a great little stealth device , still don't get why they put the charging port on the bottom  *
> 
> *Mini iStick Features:*
> 
> ...



It's so cute...I will be mine, oh yes, it will be mine 

FFS, they used "red" again


----------



## Dubz (13/12/14)

Oh my goodness the iStick already is so mini. Awesome stealth device though.


----------



## Silver (13/12/14)

Lol that's so cute
A clearo tank will be bigger than it I think
Now we need a mini Evod

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Daniel (13/12/14)

Silver said:


> Lol that's so cute
> A clearo tank will be bigger than it I think
> Now we need a mini Evod



http://www.vaportekusa.com/eleaf-gs162-atomizer-for-istick-mini-pre-order/


----------



## rogue zombie (13/12/14)

Nah, I don't like the square look.

As if the iStick needs to be smaller

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Arthster (13/12/14)

I will misplace that one way to easy, but it does look pretty cute though. If you get that one and the normal one you can give that one to your wife. Him and Hers.


----------



## hands (13/12/14)

Well it was such a small and cute thingy now they made it smaller. they definitely need to work on something that looks as cute, super stealthy and also works as good as it does that can go on it.


----------

